# Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (30/6/15)

Ok this is a BIG one and something we have been working on for awhile now. 

Phillip Rocke's Grand Reserve Batch 00306 is busy brewing and we have managed to secure an 
order .

To say we are excited is an understatement  and we look forward to bringing in this line from the mix master Phillip Rocke.

The latest update we have is that they will begin shipping end of July / first week of August.


*So here is a little info on this awesome juice line.*

The PHILLIP ROCKE GRAND RESERVE is an ultra premium, top-shelf e-liquid made in small batches by renowned artisan juice mixologist Phillip Rocke (the master behind ANML and Gemini). With high-quality ingredients directly sourced from their origin, the Grand Reserve carries an exquisite flavor profile that is unparalleled by any other flavor in existence today. 

Crème de la Crème is a well-mannered celebration of a wonderfully aromatic hazelnut cream, with a mild hint of coffee. Made with the extract of real Arabica coffee beans and all natural flavorings, the Grand Reserve is meticulously blended, then aged & steeped in reclaimed brandy barrels for 2 and 1/2 months before bottling, giving it a taste and finish that creates one of the finest vaping experiences on the planet, hands-down.

-Flavor Profile: Hazelnut Cream with hints of coffee.
-Re-claimed Brandy Barrels, 2-1/2 months aged/steeped, filtered to perfection.
-80% Vegetable Glycerin, 20% Propylene Glycol
-Actual Arabica coffee was extracted in-house for this blend, ALL Natural flavorings.





Pricing and updates on arrival date to follow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (30/6/15)

Delectably enticing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JK! (30/6/15)

Subscribed!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (30/6/15)

So this one is out for the Muslim peeps because of the re-claimed Brandy Barrels

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Sir Vape (30/6/15)

Yeah I would say so Mr Khan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (30/6/15)

Cool, thanks @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (30/6/15)

Nom Nom!


----------



## Yiannaki (30/6/15)

Any 120ml bottles incoming?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JK! (30/6/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> So this one is out for the Muslim peeps because of the re-claimed Brandy Barrels



Would it be to add alcohol to the flavour or do they wash it out for the oak flavour to infuse?


----------



## Sir Vape (1/7/15)

Hey JK sorry for the late reply.

Had a chat with one of the sales guys last night regarding this and they assured me that Reserve does not contain any actual alcohol.

But in saying that: 
They are steeped in reclaimed oak brandy barrels. Alcohol content as such would have evaporated from the barrels and the barrels are then refurbished, cleaned etc before Phillip starts the Reserve process. 

I hope that helps.

Hugo

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (1/7/15)

Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## JK! (1/7/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey JK sorry for the late reply.
> 
> Had a chat with one of the sales guys last night regarding this and they assured me that Reserve does not contain any actual alcohol.
> 
> ...



Awesome!! Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Waheed (1/7/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> So this one is out for the Muslim peeps because of the re-claimed Brandy Barrels


Why would it be out? There's no alcohol in it


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (1/7/15)

@Waheed, I mentioned this because of the 're-claimed brandy barrels', however there seems to be some new info from @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (1/7/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Any 120ml bottles incoming?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


@Sir Vape please respond man

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (1/7/15)

Hey @Yiannaki sorry only saw your post now

We will have a few in  

WE are pretty much limited to qtys but will see what we can do to get more.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (1/7/15)

As-salamu alaykum @Imthiaz Khan.@Waheed we have a very strong Muslim following hence the concern with alcohol and we will always give you the facts about the juices that we are bringing into the country along with the juices that might contain trace elements of either alcohol or trace amounts of acetoin. We do a lot of research before we buy juices for our company hence the concern for our Muslim customers that it being aged in reclaimed brandy barrels might be a issue for them.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (1/7/15)

Wslm @BigGuy, thank you! Really appreciate the feedback!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mc_zamo (6/7/15)

Any eta on the arrival of this awesome juice @sirvape


----------



## Sir Vape (6/7/15)

The batch gets released end of the month / first week of August


----------

